# Pig pellets



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Does anyone use these and can they tell me what's in them? Also what benefits their ingredients have for mice if any (or any bad experiences). I have never used them but know feeder breeders often do and wondered if they were any good... not as a sole food though of course, as part of a mix.


----------



## Dragonfly-Stud (Oct 5, 2008)

Mainly alfalfa and wheat middlings plus the usual oils and vits as I don't use hay these help replace what's missing and you know they are mite and lice free.
Not a favourite though.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't use hay either but my mice don't eat pellets (like the pellets that are in rabbit foods, which are generally alfalfa) so I don't think these would do me much good to add to my mix. Thanks for the explanation though.


----------



## Hawkula (Nov 30, 2008)

I know this is an old thread but I just wanted to add the reason people use it in a mix is because its easy to find, cheap, tasty (not saying ive tried it though :lol: ) and generally the fat-protein is the same as lab blocks,


----------

